# Welcome to the YAWYE GROUP!



## pops6927 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Welcome to the YAWYE GROUP!  *

I began this group after having a series of strokes that were caused by my own denial of what my eating habits were doing to me.  After a movie shown in therapy (I am in a Acquired Brain Injury class at HealthSouth Cityview Rehab Hospital in their outpatient program) about strokes, their causes and affects, we had to sum up the movie in our own words in one sentence; immediately what came to mind was a very simple declaration - *YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT!  *More importantly, I should already know this as I was in the very same class a year ago too after my second stroke! I was in a rush to get out of the class to resume my 'normal' lifestyle while the therapists all tried to convince me that change was needed; a year later I was back in their class again after collapsing at work in yet another stroke, unresponsive for 8 hours.  I was given another chance; they thought they were losing me then; it is now time to help myself and help others from making poor lifestyle choices that can hurt not only yourself, but all the others around you; they must carry the burden for your actions and choices, you are not alone.

Please join us in discovering ways to make our lives, and likewise the lives of our loved ones, families, friends and associates, improve and be healthier One-Bite-At-A-Time!  I'm not talking about giving up smoking meats or only drink water and only eat crackers; nothing drastic like that, but making better choices in what we do eat, reducing the fat, lowering the salt, trading off a bit more flavor for a few less calories, making wiser food and drink choices to extend not only the length, but the quality of our lives, something we all need to strive to do!  Please, join us, one bite at a time!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 11, 2011)

1st order of business is that we need an Avatar for our group, something showing the YAWYE letters, who would like to help design one?  Just send me your submission in a pm or email to [email protected] !


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm here, but I don't see the button to "Join", so I don't know if I joined the "YAWYE group" yet.

I joined YAWYE awhile ago, but this group thing is strange to a non-computer-geek.

Back to the forum for some normalcy.

Bear


----------



## czarcastic (Nov 11, 2011)

Pops,

Glad this is now an "official" group.  Hope we can all share some great ideas for healthy, tasty eating.  I think the folks here have lots of talent and know what tastes good, so hopefully we can use those abilities for making some tasty grub that still fits the mold of "healthy."

Really looking forward to being part of this!


----------



## alelover (Nov 11, 2011)

Love the pic Czar. Could be the icon we're looking for.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

Yea it's a good one!


----------



## slownlow (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story Pops, I'm 31 and can benefit from your words of wisdom.  I have a 6 year old and 2 year old that I want to be around for as long as possible. 

I like the icon Czar!


----------



## michael ark (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok pops ,I'm in.Now i just need to find a diet gravy.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Ok pops ,I'm in.Now i just need to find a diet gravy.


Diet gravy! HAHAHAHAAHAHAH

I'm in too!


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 11, 2011)

My story is like pops, same mentality, different disease: diabetes.

When I was first diagnosed with diabetes four years ago I didn't take it seriously, took the meds and just continued eating as usual, because of my eating habits the dosage had to be increased until finally in February of this year I had to start on insulin, at that time my doctor advised me to attend a diabetes seminar to learn about the disease, talk about an eye opener!

I learned that diabetes is a very cruel disease, first thing is sugar turns into a syrup at 98°, this syrup acts like sandpaper coursing through our veins and arteries, scrubbing them thin from the inside out with every beat of our hearts, as the veins and arteries become thinner the blood seeps out and into the body, until finally the blood stops circulating and the limb has to be amputated (usually the feet first and progressing up the leg in stages, next the calf, then the thigh, after that the internal organs and when it reaches them it's over), it causes our wounds, scrapes and bruises to heal very slowly which can lead to infection so sever in one week the affected area needs to amputated!  Diabetes also destroys our eyesight, our kidneys, can cause a stroke that can leave us paralyzed, causes impotence in men and infertility in women, destroys the nerves in our bodies so that we loose the sense of feel (and they had all the gory pictures to verify it, one man had lost his feet and legs one piece at a time, there he was laying in a hospital bed, being kept alive by machines, just waiting...,),  ...like I said, the seminar was a real eye opener.

The doctors and dietitians at the seminar, advised us to immediately stop consuming sugar in any form, they recommended powdered sugar substitutes, but I don't particularly care to ingest more chemicals, so I found a low glycemic sugar substitute called Blue Agave Sweetener that I use in everything, rubs, marinades, sauces, breads, everything, I haven't cooked with sugar since the seminar.

I also highly recommend everyone have an Ac1 blood test to learn what the sugar level is in your body, in February mine was 10.3, normal is 5-6, two months after the seminar and not eating anything with refined sugar, my Ac1 sugar level in June had dropped to 7.4, ...my doctor said not to expect any thing lower than the 8s taking insulin (PTL), another good thing to do is buy a bloodsugar test kit and monitor your blood sugar level every morning before eating, it should be 80-120 (1.8-1.2) and 1 and 2 hours after eating, the sugar level shouldn't be more that 160 (1.6), if the readings are higher then you ARE  diabetic, it can't be reversed your pancreas can't produce enough insulin for you body, however, if caught soon enough it can be controlled with meds, lower your sugar intake, drop the pounds,  and exercise, the prognosis can be good for you, you might need to take meds to stimulate the pancreas or meds to help with the muscles absorb the insulin, but it can be controlled.

At 62 years old I realized there was a _disease_ that controlled my life, instead of _me_ controlling it, the French have a saying about people that are terminally ill, they have either "one foot in the grave or two," I decided to learn everything I could so that I would be in control of my life for what time I have left even though I have "one foot in the grave."

For you younger people here I can tell you sugar is our enemy, when I was young we were fortunate to have one coke a month, and a bowl of 'sugared' cereal was unheard of, these items weren't allowed in the house, mom always fixed three square meals a day.  Today, you know, just read the labels, sugar is used in everything, we've become a people addicted to sugar.  Refined sugar puts too much sugar in our blood stream, which makes our pancreas work that much harder to dissolve it so that it can be absorbed by our muscles and converted into energy, all the carbohydrates we eat causes a layer of fat to build up on our muscles which blocks the sugar from entering, (hence we are always tired) and the sugar remains in the blood triggering the pancreas to produce more insulin until finally it just wears out and can't produce enough so we have to inject insulin to make up for what isn't being produced.

Are you always tired, drink a lot of liquids, urinate often, over weight, these are the symptoms, I learned from the American diabetic sites that if you are over weight it's probably because your are diabetic, here they say diabetes is _caused_ by being over weight, the researchers are starting to say they think diabetes is in a person's genes, and it is triggered into activity by the number of chemicals in our diet, which makes sense with all of the cases of diabetes we have today and the amount of fertilizers, pesticides and chemically produced imitation products we consume.

There isn't any "cure" for diabetes, the pancreas loses it's ability to produce enough insulin, so what I took so casually 4 years ago, has now developed into the terminal disease that will one day take my life, I have, "one foot in the grave," ...most of you, my smoking friends, can still say YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT (and please think about your children too), I can only say, ...I AM WHAT I ATE,   please...,  learn from our mistakes.

JustPassingThru (Gene)


----------



## alelover (Nov 11, 2011)

I started eating oatmeal again and ditching the McBiscuits for breakfast. Got to be better.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 11, 2011)

What do y'all think about the pic posted by Czarcastic as a group logo for YAWYE?

Quote:


Czarcastic said:


> Pops,
> 
> Glad this is now an "official" group.  Hope we can all share some great ideas for healthy, tasty eating.  I think the folks here have lots of talent and know what tastes good, so hopefully we can use those abilities for making some tasty grub that still fits the mold of "healthy."
> 
> Really looking forward to being part of this!




I posted it to see if it would fit and it looks kewl!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> What do y'all think about the pic posted by Czarcastic as a group logo for YAWYE?
> 
> Quote:


I like it !

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow Pops6927 and JustPassingThru thanks for sharing your stories.  They are real eye openers. 

Brian


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 11, 2011)

You are absolutely right, Gene!  I've been diabetic for 15 years and have regular a1c testing at least every three months; it is usually around 4.8-5.5.  I have learned what to stay away from, have changed to DietRite Zero for soda (0 calories, 0 sugar, 0 sodium, 0 caffeine) exclusively, Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] or substitutes for sugar onlyvery little if any candy at all (candy is a carb like any other, you must eat is sparingly) with the exception of one item; 3 Musketeers Fun Bar size candy bars....

As Gene has said, the pancreas stops producing insulin, which controls your sugar absorption.  Just as bad as hyperglycemic, too much sugar, is hypoglycemic, too little sugar.  That can kill you as quick as hyper.  My head of therapy at HealthSouth had her mother pass out from hypoglycemic shock; her blood sugar was 19... 1 9!!  That is within moments of death!  Her dogs knew something was wrong and barked incessantly until neighbors came to check on her and found her on the floor, unresponsive; they called 911 and somehow got her back to life.  Yes, she's 93 and has dementia.

My sugar gets low in the afternoon sometimes and I will take it to check.  If it is below 75 I have to eat something to bring it back up.  Last week it hit 60 and I turned cold and got chills, I knew it was my glucose levels (or lack thereof) - it's called a sugar crash.  i broke out 1 fun bar; three of them comprise 30 grams of sugar; 10 g apiece, easy to figure.  Ate 3 in the space of an hour until I felt ok, no longer chills or woozy, took my glucose and it was 112, problem fixed.  I don't normally have that problem but when I do I know what to do and how much to take.  For a mild low, 10 g., medium cold sweat low, 20 g., cold sweat and chills ready to pass out low, 30 g.

Your body for years and years controlled this for you; now, you have to control it yourself.  Know what to do and in either extreme, know how to correct it and protect yourself by always having your toolkit of testing and trickery with you, without fail!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 11, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Ok pops ,I'm in.Now i just need to find a diet gravy.


Maybe just use a healthier cooking oil instead of rendered animal fat? Been doing more and more myself, lately. You lose a bit of the flavor from the natural meat drippings when you discard them instead of deglazing or catching in a pan in the smoker, but it can be substituted with broth/bollion, and seasoned to taste. With canola and many other cooking oils in place of meat drippings, you reduce the cholesterol, sat-fats (most of the nasties we're better off without) and reduce calories, as well.

Eric


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 11, 2011)

OK guys I joined this.  Many of you know I'm a doctor.  I think I will be playing devils advocate to many of the discussions.  There are so many misconcepts out there, I'll chime in as I can.  Believe it or not I started smoking meats and making my own sausage because of my health.  I have a birth defect that causes the triglycerides (the other fat) to go sky high and I have very low HDL (think H for healthy) cholesterol.  untreated my tube of blood after it is spun down is literaly half cream.  I also had 50% clogs in the artery's in my neck and all the men in my family with this have stroked.  Well last December I had an MRA and the plaques are completely gone!.  I am also insulin resistant which sort of translate into pre- diabetes.

Therefore if done properly and along with the rest of what you eat, smoking can be good for your health.

Watch the blue agave nectar.  the real stuff isn't to bad, but much of what is on the market is made with corn syrup (= sugar).  also another sugar substitute that isn't full of chemicals is Stevia.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 11, 2011)

On the subject of diabetes, there are two types, which can be confusing at times. Here's the basic low-down:

Type 1 is lacking of the ability of your pancreas to produce sufficient amounts of insulin (as described above by Just Passing Thru & Pops;

Type 2 is lacking the ability of your body's tissues to absorb insulin, or insulin resistance. Some medical professionals often refer to this condition as metabolic syndrome, however that term can be confused with a variety of other underlying conditions and risk factors which can contribute to the onset of type 2 diabetes, IMO.

Type 2 diabetes can often be caused by chronic stress. In extreme cases, your body produces a hormone (I can't recall the name or find info on the web...been a while) which your body tissues can only absorb slowly over long periods of time. This hormone can accumulate in high enough quantities which then adversly interact with insulin and cause insulin to pool into a mass, similar to a tumer. I have personal knowledge of this condition.
I personally know someone who has gone through this very thing (type 2 with multiple possible causes, including chronic stress), and upon visiting an endochronolist the first time, where to begin to correct all the problems was un-clear. There were soo many problems to overcome at the same time, and treatment for one had to be carefully administered in oder to not counter-act the treatment of another, etc. The worst part in this case was that all these problems were directly linked together in complicating the diabetes, so they had to be corrected in order to successfully treat the diabetes. It was supposedly a case which only happened with approx 1 in 100,000 diabetes patients according to clinical statistics at that time, being type 2 with metabolic syndrome (they called it metabolic disease at that time). After 3 years of visits with the endochronologist, progress was steady, but slow. The tumer/mass of insulin was located on the back of the spine at the base of the neck, btw. The mass began to reduce in size after 3 - 4 months treatment with oral meds and insulin, but took nearly a year to disappear completely. The type 2 diabetes condition persisted, but was controllable.

During a diebetic counciling session, this individual was told that they would live for between 5 and 10 years max, unless they successfully controlled of their blood glucose levels (referring to nerve/vascular damage, loss of fingers, toes, limbs and severe infections). This individual ccan to this day step on a tac, driving it completely into the foot to the tac-head, and not feel it...yeah, nerve damage is that bad...just from a few months of blood glucose spikes.

Anyway, this is what I remember about it. The last dicussion I had with anyone about it was several years ago, and I haven't spent much time researching it since then. Hopefully my CRS isn't in high gear...just kidding...
On a lighter note: the good news about insulin resistance is that it can be reversed if diagnosed and treated early. So, don't dilly-dally about seeing your doctor if you have warning signs. I found some info below which can further assist you if you have been diagnosed, or, in determining if you should see your family doc/primary care physician for screening, and he/she may want to refer you to a specialist (endochronologist). Don't fret if this is what your next step is, as you will be seeing someone who specializes in hormones/glands...they are in the know on how to diagnose and treat these issues, whereas a primary care physician will be less knowledgable in this field.

*Related web info*:

_*Type 1 Diabetes:*_

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/type-1-diabetes/DS00329

_*Type 2 Diabetes:*_

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/type-2-diabetes/DS00585

http://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/dm/pubs/insulinresistance/

http://diabetes.webmd.com/guide/insulin-resistance-syndrome

_*Metabolic Sydrome:*_

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/metabolic syndrome/DS00522

*Prediabetes Warning Signs:*

http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/Prediabetes-Warning-Signs-133715678.html

_*Therapeutic Diet for Insulin Resistance:*_

http://www.heartlandnaturopathic.com/irdiet.htm

*Muscle Mass and it's correlation to risks for Diabetes:*

http://www.onlinenews.com.pk/details.php?id=185659

Take care, all! And remember, YAWYE!!!

Eric


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 11, 2011)

We gotta share secrets, werdwolf!  My last MRI on 09/09/11 showed 70% clog in the left carotid, 60% and severely ulcerated in the right, which they operated on (endarterectomy) , and 90% clogged in both ventriculars in the back of my neck in the spine, aside from 13 other medications i'm on they added Plavix and doubled my simvastatin and hydralazine.  We would love to know what specific steps you took in your diet to clear out the plaques to only those on your office walls, not artery walls!
 


werdwolf said:


> OK guys I joined this.  Many of you know I'm a doctor.  I think I will be playing devils advocate to many of the discussions.  There are so many misconcepts out there, I'll chime in as I can.  Believe it or not I started smoking meats and making my own sausage because of my health.  I have a birth defect that causes the triglycerides (the other fat) to go sky high and I have very low HDL (think H for healthy) cholesterol.  untreated my tube of blood after it is spun down is literaly half cream.  I also had 50% clogs in the artery's in my neck and all the men in my family with this have stroked.  Well last December I had an MRA and the plaques are completely gone!.  I am also insulin resistant which sort of translate into pre- diabetes.
> 
> Therefore if done properly and along with the rest of what you eat, smoking can be good for your health.
> 
> Watch the blue agave nectar.  the real stuff isn't to bad, but much of what is on the market is made with corn syrup (= sugar).  also another sugar substitute that isn't full of chemicals is Stevia.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello all, Thanks all for sharing...You may find that I often Clown around about my Eating and Drinking Habits...But as I am hitting 50 in June, I can't be a "Clown" any longer...Other than Morbid Obesity, since I was a child, I have been Strong, Healthy (test numbers wise) and able to do Whatever I wanted... This has all come to an END...I have been on a walker for a few years and rarely go anywhere...I had...Biliopancreatic diversion with duodenal switch... Surgery a couple of months ago, weightloss has been really slow, so YAWYE has come along at a great time...Diet changes and Exercise ( GYM appointment on Tues ) are what's needed to correct my situation  and am Delighted to have so many here for Support!...JJ


----------



## tailgate72 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello All,

I LOVED the skin on chickens, the cracklins my grandmother made, was drinking Mt Dew like there was no tomorrow. The fried fat on chops and steaks was a great tasty thing to eat. Orange Juice, Apple Juice was always around. I had my gallbladder taken out and within two years after that I noticed in one day I drank nearly 8 gallons of liquid and was peeing nearly every five mins. This got annoying so I looked up online what could be the problem. Diabetes was the first on the list. This was in 2004. I finally made an appointment to see a doctor and when I went in he had my blood sugar tested. 774. No that wasn't a typo. It was 774. Two days later I was in the hospital with ketoacidosis. The doctor told us that I would have been dead in another 24 hrs. That was a pretty strong wake up call to get my act together.

Diet and work along with fun and enjoyable hobbies have helped me lose 100 lbs so far. I was between 330 and 340 at the time. I am down to 230's. I cant give a straight number as it fluctuates. Diet Mt Dew is my drink of choice now as well as flavored water with sugar free water flavor. Splenda and sugar free items are all you find in the house ALMOST. My wife drinks Dr. Pepper and my brother drinks reg dew.

After readying what pops posted about chicken skin and fat and from a few other posts I have read from others we have been changing alot of things. It doesn't happen over night and I dint expect it to. We use alot of EVOO, Trim alot of fat off items. I do leave certain fat on for cooking, but then trim it off before eating.

I know we have a long way to go to get things to a very healthy life style and I don't know if we will ever get it to a great spot as perfect is a unrealistic goal here, but improvements are always something to look forward to and to strive for.

Diabetes has been hard for me. I have always lived life with a devil may care attitude. I grew up in the country, been around dangerous stuff most of my life. Served in the US Army from 1989-1998. Was hurt a few times but always healed. I have rode bulls, broncs with injuries galor. Always healed and kept the mental idea that no matter what happened my body would fix itself. When I found out I was diabetic and went through everything I did, at first I listened to the doctor and did what I was suppose to do. I got my sugar under control enough to where I came off insulin, then came off medication period. My blood sugar was back under control. My a1c's were great. I thought " See my body is doing it again."

In 2009 a bull at a rodeo and I got into a disagreement, as you can see from the pic on my profile. He won. I was not riding, I was running the out gate for a youth event. I was slammed into the chute head first that knocked me out, guess he wasn't done with me as he broke my leg, tore my ankle apart from stepping on me and tore the tendons or ligaments from my bones, damaged my knee and thank the stars above a clown got him off me before he did anything else. When I came to, a friend of mine was pulling me into a chute to get me out of the arena.

I saw a doctor, was put into surgery two days later, he patched me up and I walk and run fine now but found out my blood sugar was WAY out of wack again. I wasn't testing myself like I should have been, I got into a funk I guess you could say. I plain didn't want to deal with it. My wife tried to talk to me about it, I didn't want to hear it. I was being hard headed. I never saw the same doctor twice it seemed. They wouldn't stay long at the VA clinic that I go to. Then I started to feel pain in places that I shouldn't have been. I put it off and was dealing with it until it got to the point of really starting to smart. Found a doctor that I have been working with now that informed me that it is neuropathy.

So, with the help of a great doctor that plans on being here we are getting my sugar back under control, my a1c's back down to a reasonable level and hopefully getting a handle on the damage I done while being hard headed.

I have to admit that the people I have met here has been a huge help. The posts that I read and have read will be a great way to keep on living.

My wife has been a huge supporter for me and a constant pillar of strength.

But I want to say THANKS for letting me join what is going to be a great group and good luck to all with their own personal fights to eat and live healthy.

Tailgate72

Dave


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 12, 2011)

werdwolf,

Glad to have you here, please feel free to clear up any misconceptions, it seems the more I read and listen the more different opinions I see, which causes me to wonder what the truth really is, ...no offense intended at you.

Let me explain:

The first Diabetes medicine prescribed for me (I don't remember the name) made me sick, gave me stomach cramps and diarrhea, so the doctor prescribed something different, Amarel and Avandia, then I read on the net Avandia was bad so asked him what he thought, he didn't think so, a couple of months later I went to my cardiologist for my yearly checkup and asked him about Avandia, he advised I stop taking it immediately and phoned my doctor and I was prescribed Actos the same day, then Actos is bad for us so I had to stop taking that and started taking Metformine, which again gave me severe stomach cramps. 

I went back to the net and learned from Metformine users that the cramps are not so severe if it is taken after eating, exactly the opposite of what I was told when it was first prescribed, take it before meals, the consensus here is diabetics only eat three times a day, 5-6 hours apart and NO between meal snacks and to eat only and all of  the portions they prescribe without any deviations.

I have learned that if I take the Metformine 30 minutes after I have eaten I don't have the cramps until 4-41/2 hours later, then if I eat a slice of cheese, or a swig of cream, or a small handful of nuts the cramps stop, I have also learned that the portion of carbs they prescribe for each meal is too much for me, so I have cut back on the portion, when I explained to them what I was doing and how I now have an average monthly blood sugar level of 120, they shake their heads and don't believe it.

One top of that, at my quarterly doctor's visit last month, when I explained to him what I was doing with the Metformine and why he checked in his medication book and said, "yes, that's right, to be taken after meals," duuuuhhh...., then he looked at my records and commented that maybe the first medicine he had prescribed for my diabetes would of worked if I had started with smaller doses and gradually increased, ...double duuuhhh!!!

So you see, I'm kind of treating myself to see what works best for me, ...and maybe that's the way it has to be, each person has to learn what works for them, ...so again, I'm all ears, please clear up the misconceptions.

(Just to make it clear my doctor isn't the bad guy, ...he writes on the prescription, in his hen scratching, how many times and when, morning-noon-night and it's the pharmacy that deciphers it and tell us _how_ to take it, ...that's just the way it is here)

May I reiterate what pops and I have both said, ...please, consider buying yourself a blood sugar test kit and start testing yourself to see what is going on in your body, they can be bought on line and they are not that expensive, the name of the kit I use is "One Touch," you can google it to learn about it and read the reviews.

Also, exercise is necessary, the apartments I work at are two story so I'm going up and down the stairs a lot, I've found my blood sugar level is always lower (80-90) before lunch the days I've been at the apartments, compared to (100-115) the days I work in the cabinet shop, compared to walking 5 miles in a circle (boring) at the track (120-130), so, for exercise, why not walk up and down the stairs if you have any, if not try and build just one step and walk up and down it for 15 minutes or every time you walk by it, for me the stairs are the most effective way to burn the calories and lower my blood sugar level.

I hope this helps someone.

Gene


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad you guys are highlighting the dangers of diabetes...I find that too often, people don't take the disease seriously enough.  This quote hits the nail on the head:


> developed into the terminal disease that will one day take my life


I often tell patients that they should think of diabetes like cancer...you'll never get over it, and it takes a lifetime of commitment to battle...

PS werdwolf, nice to see I'm not alone :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2011)

SupercenterChef...Hey Doc, Have we become so Litigious that you have to put a Disclaimer in your Signiture before making a comment in a public forum?...That's just Sad...JJ


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 13, 2011)

It will be hard to go over here what I normally would spend a half hour with patients going over ( yes that's right, I actually have some 1/2 hour visits with my patients, call me old fashion.).  First lesson is to learn that it is the insulin that causes most of the problems. 

Insulin is what the body uses to move the sugar from the blood stream into the individual cells so that it can either be utilized for energy or stored as fat.  It also has a few other functions, but I don't want to confuse things.

Second we know from physiology 101 that insulin is lipogenic (fat generating).  Most of the triglycerides (the other fat in your cholesterol blood tests) and some of the cholesterol is actually generated in our bodies when these levels are high.  Insulin also weakens the immune system (a very complex set of pathways that even I have trouble following) and causes inflammation throughout our bodies.  High sugar and insulin also causes our sex hormones to shift in the other direction (by activating aromatase enzymes for those with enquiring minds).  This causes men to have more estrogen and women to have more testosterone.  If you ever heard of a woman with PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome) this is her primary problem and why we put her on the metformin (diabetic drug) when she doesn't have diabetes.

Some people have insulin resistance.  This means they require more insulin to be generated by the pancreas to move the sugar into the cells than normal.  Much of this is familial, or if a person is obese enough that will also cause the resistance.  This example is from the good doctor McDaniels;  get the ketchup out of the fridge to put on your hamburger.  the ketchup in the bottle is blood sugar and when it goes onto your hamburger it moves into the cells.  The pressure you put on the bottle is the insulin.  a young brand new bottle requires little effort.  As the ketchup is around longer in the bottle, it takes more pressure to get it out.  Sometimes we have to excerpt so much pressure, then blop and a big glob of ketchup comes out.  this is when we overshoot how much insulin we need, and many times if we don't eat further we become weak, tired, grouchy, shaky and this is what happens with hypoglycemia (low blood sugar). 

Lets stop with this and if I lost anyone with this post a way and I will try to clear it up.  Next lesson we will cover the traditional medicine treatment for this, then after that I will go over what I recommend as someone who has insulin resistance and a birth defect that makes my triglycerides about 1000 when I am untreated (compared to the upper normal of 150).


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes Chef Jimmy it is that bad.  When I get to the part about what I do, I will put a disclaimer up also.  for right now there are no treatment recommedations here so I can skip that.  If you look thru some of my other posts that have talked medical, I have noted that and that I am not establishing a relationship as a physician with anyone.


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 13, 2011)

It is sad...you'd be suprised at the lawsuits I read about every month.  It's a crazy world out there these days, but that's a whole 'nother forum ;)


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 19, 2011)

Werdwolf and SupercenterChef,

I for one I'm glad to have you here in the group, personally I consider us united in the common bond of smoking, if you are willing to share your expertise with us that is fantastic.

Thank you for your time,

Gene


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 19, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Werdwolf and SupercenterChef,
> 
> I for one I'm glad to have you here in the group, personally I consider us united in the common bond of smoking, if you are willing to share your expertise with us that is fantastic.
> 
> ...




I couldn't agree more with Gene, I'm also diabetic and any sharing of information or ideas has to be good..


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2011)

Great info on Diabetes guys!!--------Thanks!

And---Good one Dave !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## roadboss (Aug 17, 2012)

Pops, 

Thanks very much!  Thanks to all the stories.  I'm 56 and not in the best of shape.  It seems simple enough that if you put in less calories than you burn you should lose weight. Simple and straight forward.  Diet and Exercise.  Sounds easy!  It's not.  Knowing that all the posters here have a love of great food and can put things in perspective with exercise is a great motivator.  It can be done.  Thanks to all for sharing your thoughts and stories of what works. Just get out and start moving! Great advice.  YAWYE        Tony


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 18, 2012)

Stick with it Roadboss!  The human body is a great machine of homeostasis, it usually takes a month or so of doing all the right things before it begins to reset it's 'set point'...


----------



## roadboss (Aug 18, 2012)

SupercenterChef said:


> Stick with it Roadboss!  The human body is a great machine of homeostasis, it usually takes a month or so of doing all the right things before it begins to reset it's 'set point'...


Thanks SupercenterChef.......It's frustrating when you're doing the right things and not seeing any results.


----------



## humdinger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right thread to do a roll call for the YAWYE group, but I just joined and wanted to say hello and thanks to the Docs and others who have are sharing their wisdom and experiences.

Over the recent Thanksgiving weekend my friend and fellow smoker (though not on SMF yet) told me he met with his Doc and found out he is borderline Type II diabetic. He's 31 years old. I knew a little bit about it, but not enough to realize what he was trying to say. However what caught my attention was how dead-pan serious he was and the little bit of fear I saw behind his eyes. He is usually very jovial or relaxed about everything, but not this time, so it really got me thinking/researching.

I've been reading all the stories and info in the archived YAWYE threads for about 2 hours now and each one is like a flat shovel to the back of the head telling me that I need to wake up too.

Every day so many of you post new and inspiring ideas about what kind of new and interesting food to smoke next, which I love, but the things I've read in this group have been the most inspiring so far. Thank you! Hopefully this post will "bump" a few more folks to join the group.


----------



## supercenterchef (Dec 1, 2012)

Glad to hear that he 'gets it'

All too often, people don't understand how serious and life altering diabetes is...


----------



## aussie rod (Dec 7, 2012)

]Researchers at the University of Missouri have discovered a

   substance in celery called Apigenin that is shown to reduce breast

   cancer cell progression in their studies with mice. In addition, celery

   apigenin also shrank existing cancer tumors for even stronger evidence

   to suggest further research as an alternative to chemotherapy for the

   treatment of breast cancer.

     Links:

       2. http://munews.missouri.edu/news-rel...in-celery-parsley-and-spice-by-mu-researchers


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 15, 2012)

Just joined the Group. At this time I am blessed with not having any dietary related issues. My wife and I enjoy food, should exercise more.

I joined for a point of reference and resource for my job. I am a Catering Chef and we get Guests in all the time that require different dietary needs.I am by no means a Doctor nor did I stay in a Holiday Inn Express. I am just a humble Chef who is wanting to learn more about special diets and ways to take care of my Guests..... and maybe find some different things to help impact my family's way of eating.

My wife and I are like most have stated here. We enjoy food!!! Some of what we enjoy is not the best for you, but we take it in moderation.... We do not eat pulled pork or bacon every day, actually we only have things like that maybe once every 2 weeks. We eat a lot of salads. Usually I will cook some skinless chicken breast or other lean meat for the protein....We could do better.....

Over the past 20 years in the professional kitchen I have noticed a lot of changes for guest needs. When I started you did not here of most of the dietary restrictions you are getting now. I am not talking about the different diets people choose to go on. I am talking about the life changing ones like Celiac, PKU, Dairy Free, Soy Free, Nut/Peanut and the list goes on...... What I find that is amazingly shocking is you have 2 very different groups out in the public. You have the guest that are very educated and know what and how much of what they can eat. They know what brands they can eat and the ones that they can not.They are very proactive and reach out before they go places to make sure they are able to be taken care of correctly. They appreciate everything and anything you can do to assist them. I love that group!!! Yes they can be high maintenance, but they know what they can and can not do and are taking responsibility for themselves. Then you have the other group. They don't communicate out what they need. They just show up and expect you to know what they need or want. Without ever having any prior contact before hand. Then expect you to diagnose what they can and cannot eat. They take no responsibility or ownership of what is happening with there bodies. I find it sad that people are like that..... sorry I'll stop... My advice if you are having to make life altering changes. Take ownership of it. It will only benefit you and your family if you do....

If I can be of any help please ask me and I will do my best to answer what I can....I think I have the cooking part down, just the dietary part is my area or opportunity and we can work it out together....

Jeramy


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 29, 2018)




----------

